
MDN: Getting Started with React - Garbage
https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Learn/Tools_and_testing/Client-side_JavaScript_frameworks/React_getting_started
======
cocktailpeanuts
what the...

As popular as React is, It doesn't feel right that MDN contains an article
about a non web-native framework. To use an analogy it feels like a W3C web
page incorporating Facebook open graph meta tag, or twitter cards meta tag on
their HTML.

